# lehitnaqesh, מתנקש



## VGADisciple

Does lehitnaqesh mean anything in Hebrew?  I don't know how to spell it in Hebrew, and I'm just wondering if this is an actual word.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Is it possible it means rogue?  Assassin?  or anything at all?


----------



## VGADisciple

How do I phonetically pronounce מתנקש in Hebrew, and what does this word mean?  Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## شيري

lehitnakesh is to assassin.


----------



## VGADisciple

شيري said:


> lehitnakesh is to assassin.



Thank you very much for the help.  Is there also a word in Hebrew, mitnakesh 



מתנקש

, that means assassin as well?  Or does this mean something else?

And if lehitnaqesh and mitnakesh both mean assassin, why the difference?


----------



## origumi

להתנקש lehitnaqesh = to assassinate (infinitive)
מתנקש mitnaqesh = assassinating / assassin (participle / present tense verb / noun)


----------



## Diadem

It means "assassin."

MEET-nah-kesh. Someone correct me if I am wrong on which syllable is stressed.


----------



## VGADisciple

Thank you very much for the help.  That answers all of my questions.


----------



## VGADisciple

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## ks20495

mit-na-*KESH*. The stress is on the final syllable.


----------



## Diadem

ks20495 said:


> mit-na-*KESH*. The stress is on the final syllable.



Thanks. I was listening to some audio, but I couldn't pin it down. But, I should have known it was on the final. In general, most words are stressed on their final syllable, right?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Thanks. I was listening to some audio, but I couldn't pin it down. But, I should have known it was on the final. In general, most words are stressed on their final syllable, right?



Either on the last syllable or on the one before the last.


----------

